# What do you dislike about Kiwifarms?



## whore loving dragon (Dec 28, 2021)

Per the title, what don't you like about this little corner of the Internet?


----------



## No Exit (Dec 28, 2021)

2021 members


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 28, 2021)

That this site is nowhere near what I was told it would be like. I was promised a tranny lynching club, but the only tranny we allegedly killed since I joined didn't actually die. It's bullshit, I want my BAT back.


----------



## GHTD (Dec 28, 2021)

The fact the politispergs have gotten WORSE - instead of just being unbearable, they're now pedophiles too. Why the fuck are people defending dating 16 year olds and lolicon on this site now?


----------



## Champion The Wonder Horse (Dec 28, 2021)

I have looked everywhere and I can't find any information on the breeding of apteryx mantelli. Other than that, 10/10, came for the nigger hate, stayed for the tranny hate


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 28, 2021)

Most of the OPs are shit. Makes it difficult to get into new cows unless you do your own research or get in on the ground floor.


----------



## Vingle (Dec 28, 2021)

It's a bit tiresome that people that are really keen on giving negative stickers, can't bare to have them given back.

Tiresome, but funny.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 28, 2021)

GHTD said:


> The fact the politispergs have gotten WORSE - instead of just being unbearable, they're now pedophiles too. Why the fuck are people defending dating 16 year olds and lolicon on this site now?


Let's be fair, the rest of us politispergs put aside our differences to bully the pedo. It was actually kind of wholesome.

A rogue pedo popping up is an anomaly, not a trend. At least I hope it is.


----------



## Apochrypha (Dec 28, 2021)

Vingle said:


> It's a bit tiresome that people that are really keen on giving negative stickers, can't bare to have them given back.
> 
> Tiresome, but funny.


Yeah I agree. People are way too petty about stickers. Normally when I receive a negrate I really don't care but I've seen people threaten to dox over a fucking top hat.


----------



## WinnieTheJew (Dec 28, 2021)

Vingle said:


> It's a bit tiresome that people that are really keen on giving negative stickers, can't bare to have them given back.
> 
> Tiresome, but funny.


Why do people even care about the stickers? I mark all as read when I log on.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 28, 2021)

GHTD said:


> The fact the politispergs have gotten WORSE - instead of just being unbearable, they're now pedophiles too. Why the fuck are people defending dating 16 year olds and lolicon on this site now?


Whats there to defend? just move to arkansas where its legal you shit.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Dec 28, 2021)

WinnieTheJew said:


> Why do people even care about the stickers? I mark all as read when I log on.


"muh internet point reputations" 


Spoiler: edit



could be A/N and hardcore politards taking their points very seriously over their opinion


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 28, 2021)

v-tuber thread


----------



## verissimus (Dec 28, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan and the Last Stand's obsession with Hillary Clinton to name a few things.  Also lack of being able to use the horrifying or lunacy rating in certain threads.


----------



## Grub (Dec 28, 2021)

@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg


----------



## GHTD (Dec 28, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Whats there to defend? just move to arkansas where its legal you shit.


I didn't say I was for it, retard.


----------



## Lopt (Dec 28, 2021)

Politispergs. So many people turn lolz into cringeworthy political soapboxes and worse still are praised for it.


----------



## Vingle (Dec 28, 2021)

WinnieTheJew said:


> Why do people even care about the stickers? I mark all as read when I log on.


It's funny to piss people off, by doing as little effort as possible. Only reason I got sticker notifications still


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 28, 2021)

Autists tbh


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 28, 2021)

People, particularly newfags, thinking this is a site where you SHOULD be edgy rather than a place where you CAN be edgy.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 28, 2021)

Lopt said:


> Politispergs. So many people turn lolz into cringeworthy political soapboxes and worse still are praised for it.


I'm not sure if I'm just not in the right threads, but where are you running into people politispergining outside of designated politisperg thread/subforums? I see complaints about it frequently, but never encounter it myself. Most people seem to keep the politics where it's meant to be.


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 28, 2021)

Kermit Jizz said:


> I'm not sure if I'm just not in the right threads, but where are you running into people politispergining outside of designated politisperg thread/subforums? I see complaints about it frequently, but never encounter it myself. Most people seem to keep the politics where it's meant to be.


literally anything in ac


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Dec 28, 2021)

Nothing. I love the site and I love the people who use it, even the ones I don't particularly like.


----------



## Lopt (Dec 28, 2021)

Kermit Jizz said:


> I'm not sure if I'm just not in the right threads, but where are you running into people politispergining outside of designated politisperg thread/subforums? I see complaints about it frequently, but never encounter it myself. Most people seem to keep the politics where it's meant to be.


Most trans cow threads and former Tumblr subforum subjects. Especially since most of these cows are dime a dozen commie larpers whose hypocrisy has been discussed to death throughout the existence of the thread.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Dec 28, 2021)

The whole lolcow thing could probably be axed.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 28, 2021)

GHTD said:


> The fact the politispergs have gotten WORSE - instead of just being unbearable, they're now pedophiles too. Why the fuck are people defending dating 16 year olds and lolicon on this site now?


You don’t understand, we need to save the white race, we need girls that are manipulable, I mean breedable to ensure strong kin.


----------



## whore loving dragon (Dec 28, 2021)

Vingle said:


> It's a bit tiresome that people that are really keen on giving negative stickers, can't bare to have them given back.
> 
> Tiresome, but funny.


Rating systems are slightly bad for forums in general. Maybe "good" in the sense that it increases engagement statistics (or else mainstream social media wouldn't have like / dislike mechanisms) but worse in that it makes discourse lower-quality. There's a reddit-like effect where people try to say the things that will get them the most positive ratings, and nothing interesting in history was ever said to unanimous applause. There's a separate problem with ratings where all forums have an extremely low contribution ratio and ratings make it worse because rather than write a thoughtful response to a post, people will just mash one of the rating buttons. Even a monkey can do that and it's not useful.

Anyway as for me, there are only a couple things I dislike about Kiwifarms:

A) The entire forum seems to try to mirror Null's current political opinions, whatever they may be.
I don't mean that I dislike that this place is 'alt-right' or whatever you call it (which place with free speech isn't?) but I specifically find it cringy how users try to mirror _whatever_ Null has been saying, including his recent "a-politicism" stuff. Null declares politics are gay and within a week all of the forum is saying it. "Dear Leader" is less of a playful moniker and more of an accurate label of how Kiwifarms treats the guy who hosts the server.

B) There's a default expectation on Kiwifarms that all threads about lolcows will have an attitude "of hatred." The subject of the thread is not just playful ridiculed but _has_ to be hated, doxxed, etc. I personally know of a few very amusing tards I would like to make threads about, but I would never do it because they aren't worthy of _hatred_ - they're just funny, weird people, and besides any moral quandaries, being doxxed would likely cause them to leave the Internet, causing the funny to end.

Oh, and

C) The transparency of avatars like mine is ruined by how the transparency is keyed to the color of the _post's_ background, while the _sidebar _color is lighter! Lame!


----------



## phattie (Dec 28, 2021)

There used to be a little "scroll to top" icon (on mobile at least) and now there isn't


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Dec 28, 2021)

GHTD said:


> The fact the politispergs have gotten WORSE - instead of just being unbearable, they're now pedophiles too. Why the fuck are people defending dating 16 year olds and lolicon on this site now?


*COUGH COUGH* NOBUE *COUGH COUGH*


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 28, 2021)

People who join, sperg out, make as many posts in a month as I've made in 9 years and then act like they've been here forever. It's fucking weird.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Dec 28, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> v-tuber thread


Is it really that bad? I've seen people start mentioning it and I'm starting to wonder if its worth going there to directly see the cattle in real time. V-tubers are really nothing terribly new in my view but I've seen some people go full obsessive over what's just some generic pastel haired lady with a falsetto.


----------



## whore loving dragon (Dec 28, 2021)

Agarathium1066 said:


> Is it really that bad? I've seen people start mentioning it and I'm starting to wonder if its worth going there to directly see the cattle in real time. V-tubers are really nothing terribly new in my view but I've seen some people go full obsessive over what's just some generic pastel haired lady with a falsetto.


It's an industry built around a problem called male loneliness. I find it weird that people hate the consumers instead of the producers, or even more accurately, the antecedent forces of the problem itself.


----------



## serious n00b (Dec 28, 2021)

WinnieTheJew said:


> Why do people even care about the stickers? I mark all as read when I log on.


There's a switch somewhere in Settings you can flip to turn notifications for that stuff off, I did it right after I started posting.


whore loving dragon said:


> B) There's a default expectation on Kiwifarms that all threads about lolcows will have an attitude "of hatred." The subject of the thread is not just playful ridiculed but _has_ to be hated, doxxed, etc. I personally know of a few very amusing tards I would like to make threads about, but I would never do it because they aren't worthy of _hatred_ - they're just funny, weird people, and besides any moral quandaries, being doxxed would likely cause them to leave the Internet, causing the funny to end.


Pre incest leak I really didn't get the people who genuinely seemed to hate Chris.


----------



## Vingle (Dec 28, 2021)

whore loving dragon said:


> A) The entire forum seems to try to mirror Null's current opinions, whatever they may be.


The hate on anime because dear leader is hating it, is somewhat obnoxious. But whatever, it's his paypigs.


whore loving dragon said:


> B) There's a default expectation on Kiwifarms that all threads about lolcows will have an attitude "of hatred."


BP is hating me weeks after I had the audacity to offer my opinion on that I don't hate the ana-chans and telling one for being a fucking shizo for meaning that they're predators


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 28, 2021)

whore loving dragon said:


> It's an industry built around a problem called male loneliness. I find it weird that people hate the consumers instead of the producers, or even more accurately, the antecedent forces of the problem itself.


Well, i hate both actually.
When you asimilate that business is just like ethots and their simps but more weeb-like is just... tiresome.


----------



## Grub (Dec 28, 2021)

Agarathium1066 said:


> Is it really that bad? I've seen people start mentioning it and I'm starting to wonder if its worth going there to directly see the cattle in real time. V-tubers are really nothing terribly new in my view but I've seen some people go full obsessive over what's just some generic pastel haired lady with a falsetto.


I just went and checked it out for the first time because of that other thread about beheading vtuber weebos. Went back a few pages from the latest. It was nothing but pure, concentrated fucking autism.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Dec 28, 2021)

the featured content section has been a bit sparse lately, plus there isn't a popular/active threads section on the front page. neither of those are are big deal though.


----------



## CWCSavedMyMarriage (Dec 28, 2021)

Some of the header quotes are only sort of funny.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Dec 28, 2021)

whore loving dragon said:


> Rating systems are slightly bad for forums in general. Maybe "good" in the sense that it increases engagement statistics (or else mainstream social media wouldn't have like / dislike mechanisms) but worse in that it makes discourse lower-quality. There's a reddit-like effect where people try to say the things that will get them the most positive ratings, and nothing interesting in history was ever said to unanimous applause. There's a separate problem with ratings where all forums have an extremely low contribution ratio and ratings make it worse because rather than write a thoughtful response to a post, people will just mash one of the rating buttons. Even a monkey can do that and it's not useful.


I agree.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 28, 2021)

whore loving dragon said:


> Rating systems are slightly bad for forums in general. Maybe "good" in the sense that it increases engagement statistics (or else mainstream social media wouldn't have like / dislike mechanisms) but worse in that it makes discourse lower-quality. There's a reddit-like effect where people try to say the things that will get them the most positive ratings, and nothing interesting in history was ever said to unanimous applause. There's a separate problem with ratings where all forums have an extremely low contribution ratio and ratings make it worse because rather than write a thoughtful response to a post, people will just mash one of the rating buttons. Even a monkey can do that and it's not useful.


On the opposite side, without a rating system you'd get a bunch of useless "I like/dislike that" posts. Rating systems are less of an issue, it all comes down to the quality of the userbase. You don't get karma farming here like you do on Reddit for example.



whore loving dragon said:


> A) The entire forum seems to try to mirror Null's current political opinions, whatever they may be.
> I don't mean that I dislike that this place is 'alt-right' or whatever you call it (which place with free speech isn't?) but I specifically find it cringy how users try to mirror _whatever_ Null has been saying, including his recent "a-politicism" stuff. Null declares politics are gay and within a week all of the forum is saying it. "Dear Leader" is less of a playful moniker and more of an accurate label of how Kiwifarms treats the guy who hosts the server.


I think this is due to the growth of his stream, his personality has attracted a lot of people lately, myself included. While I was aware of the farms existing for a while, I never bothered lurking until after stumbling across his stream. I thought Null seemed like a cool dude, so his site was probably cool too. I imagine a lot of the traffic this last year followed a similar pattern.

That being said, Null is far from perfect and has his share of shit opinions. Anyone treating him like an infallible eceleb should fuck off the site forever.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Dec 28, 2021)

The people


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 28, 2021)

I have yet to receive acts of hostility, so not much, really. Sometimes there are errors when giving reactions. There are some cool threads that are long dead. Browsing the forums get stale after a while.



No Exit said:


> 2021 members


Damn it, should've waited a month before signing up!


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 28, 2021)

The IRL reputational risk.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Dec 29, 2021)

Kind of hard to hate on a site that allows people to call you out on their bullshit without someone threatening to commit suicide or worse get dog piled for dare speaking out against the obvious dog fucker. 
If I had to choose I'd say Null when he goes on his little shit fits with the ban hammer, even then I can't fault him for since I've learned he's having to deal with everyone else bullshit like glow posting so fucking hard he had to surrender info to the feds because elections have gotten violent recently.
My other guess would also be newfags strolling in acting like its edgy-4channit can touching cows and shitting up threads but thats just about how this site usually goes with new users sometimes.


----------



## serious n00b (Dec 29, 2021)

Hellspawn said:


> Damn it, should've waited a month before signing up!


or time travel to register a year prior like me


----------



## Reporterward (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Captain Syrup (Dec 29, 2021)

The single minded focus on George Floyd. 

Blacks ought to be reliable Republican voters. They're useless to the neoliberal machine, but at least the libs aren't actively trying to kill them.


----------



## Crevasse-hole (Dec 29, 2021)

Those grey dots that appear beside threads. But on a more serious note, the whole autism surrounding stickers and the fact that people can't seem to just not give a shit about what little icons pop up below their posts.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Dec 29, 2021)

A & H being an autistic cancer on the site now and people wont STFU on it more than ever.


----------



## polonium (Dec 29, 2021)

null is fat and his opinions are bad


----------



## Product Placement (Dec 29, 2021)

Lack of diversity, most cows are white men or white men pretending to be women. Where are all the hindu cows at?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 29, 2021)

GHTD said:


> The fact the politispergs have gotten WORSE - instead of just being unbearable, they're now pedophiles too. Why the fuck are people defending dating 16 year olds and lolicon on this site now?


Thankfully most of them are contained in the A&N area. Personally I just roll my eyes whenever those retards sperg about how Da Jooze are ruining society with their armies of Nazi space lizards or whatever the fuck.

It's much worse than 16 year olds, seriously we have one who, among other things, wants to reduce the age of consent to 12, maybe more? I'm not naming names here, you probably already know.


----------



## Spunt (Dec 29, 2021)

I massively respect Null for what he does and what he goes through to keep this site up and running in the face of the entire establishment trying to destroy it. 

But holy shit he can be an angry retard who doesn't bother to read things properly before sperging out about them. And his taste in music is fucking atrocious. 

As for the site itself, I dislike how angry and full of genuine hate this place is becoming. It's been really noticeable in the last year or so. Aside from A-Logging cows way more than we did before, this place is starting to fill up with people who unironically want to genocide entire ethnic groups. I'm not talking about edgy holocaust jokes or whatever, I'm talking about the real deal - and I know the fucking difference between ironic racism and actual hatred. It makes me genuinely uncomfortable to post alongside some of these people. 

I accept that any free speech absolutist site (or as close as the law allows to that) is going to attract Race War scum. But that doesn't mean I'm obliged to like it or respect those people.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 29, 2021)

Vingle said:


> It's a bit tiresome that people that are really keen on giving negative stickers, can't bare to have them given back.
> 
> Tiresome, but funny.


I think it's fun to earn them legitimately. The stalkers who give them out constantly for no reason are boring though, like @secret watcher and @snailslime


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 29, 2021)

Spunt said:


> I massively respect Null for what he does and what he goes through to keep this site up and running in the face of the entire establishment trying to destroy it.
> 
> But holy shit he can be an angry retard who doesn't bother to read things properly before sperging out about them. And his taste in music is fucking atrocious.
> 
> ...


exactly. the amount of people who just hide here because they can say retarded shit with a lower chance of getting banned than on a mainstream social media is getting higher by the day


----------



## Captain Syrup (Dec 30, 2021)

Spunt said:


> this place is starting to fill up with people who unironically want to genocide entire ethnic groups


>took er jerbs!
>bring back chattel slavery

Pick one.

 I know, we each expect to be sipping mint julip, stroking our mustaches, and being fanned by Nubian women. And not cooking rats under an overpass if the Kochs gets their way.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Dec 30, 2021)

Spunt said:


> I accept that any free speech absolutist site (or as close as the law allows to that) is going to attract Race War scum. But that doesn't mean I'm obliged to like it or respect those people.


At first when I started using KiwiFarms it was kind of novel to see them and somewhat amusing in a way since it's been so thoroughly scrubbed from most every where else outside of dedicated neo-nazi spots I woulden't have any reason to visit. However that wore off pretty quick as it just became the mundane flip-side of the kind of ignorant shit you see everywhere else online. The upside is the ones you can tell are not just being edgy for the sake of it and are truly hate-filled retards are routinely mocked and dog-piled which is amusing to see.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Dec 30, 2021)

When opening a spoiler it likes to instantly autoscroll back to it when I tap off of it. 

Although it may be an issue with my phone's browser and not KF itself.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 30, 2021)

Merried Senior Comic said:


> When opening a spoiler it likes to instantly autoscroll back to it when I tap off of it.
> 
> Although it may be an issue with my phone's browser and not KF itself.


YES I FUCKING DESPISE THAT.
it's fucking horrible when you're reading a thread with lots of spoilers


----------



## Nick Gars (Dec 30, 2021)

The waves of newfags who can't read a room anytime a big happening brings an influx of new users. Other than that, I have no complaints. If you changed anything here, even the dreaded newfags, it just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Vingle (Dec 30, 2021)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> the amount of people who just hide here because they can say retarded shit with a lower chance of getting banned than on a mainstream social media is getting higher by the day


I know, you whining about your rotten teeth and blaming your parents would definitely get you banned on mainstream social media.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 30, 2021)

People who just come here to seethe, people who don't know how to resize or thumbnail their giant phone screenshots, people who sign up and 20 minutes later are like "We here at the Kiwi Farms all believe these specific things" when they only post in one thread where all the active users are mentally handicapped, whiny autists and incels attention whoring their sad brains because they have no other social outlet, people still using the "there are no girls on the internet hurrrrr" joke that's like 20 years old at this point and acting like they're a comedic genius. But other than that I think it's swell.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 30, 2021)

Vingle said:


> I know, you whining about your rotten teeth and blaming your parents would definitely get you banned on mainstream social media.


oh and the people petty enough to revenge rate, sit around and keep tabs on random users, and mald
what's it like being terminally online


----------



## Helvetica (Dec 30, 2021)

the endless sperging about literally anything


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 30, 2021)

I’ve noticed that some users are actually allowed to do and say things that I don’t want them to do or simply disagree with. This is a massive issue and frankly Null needs to rectify it immediately.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Dec 30, 2021)

Spunt said:


> I massively respect Null for what he does and what he goes through to keep this site up and running in the face of the entire establishment trying to destroy it.
> 
> But holy shit he can be an angry retard who doesn't bother to read things properly before sperging out about them. And his taste in music is fucking atrocious.
> 
> ...


The fact that I can't post my Null getting raped in a Serbian Prison Swedish German joke is proof that Kiwifarms is leftwing authoritarian, nigger.


----------



## Wraith (Dec 30, 2021)

No jew ratings.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 30, 2021)

Spunt said:


> I massively respect Null for what he does and what he goes through to keep this site up and running in the face of the entire establishment trying to destroy it.
> 
> But holy shit he can be an angry retard who doesn't bother to read things properly before sperging out about them. And his taste in music is fucking atrocious.
> 
> ...


I'm a free speech absolutist myself but I just either ignore those people or make fun of them. It's inevitable you'll come across people with shitty opinions but that's just life.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 30, 2021)

There are threads on interesting cows that get too many posts per hour to bother keeping up with.
At least 2 times this year threads I followed got featured and flooded with zombies. That was annoying.
Feels like users have gotten somewhat more aggressive with each other in a weird desire to be the one to throw somebody under the bus.
I don't really get Q&A being a shitpost board but separated from the TSIC shitpost board.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 30, 2021)

Too many white people.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

Not enough white people.


----------



## Panama (Dec 30, 2021)

I’m a filthy phoneposter, and half the videos people post don’t load.  Don’t know why, but I’ll just blame Null.


----------



## MadStan (Dec 30, 2021)

I think I should be able to buy avatars for people. I find this inability to express my childish delight is most upsetting.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

For real though, the emoticons are very outdated, and nobody really uses any more than the basic CWC ones.  I've been here for a couple of years now and I still have no idea who this guy is: 

It'd be great if we had some newer ones, or at least if Null just installed the old Something Awful ones so we could have classics like 


 and


----------



## shameful existence (Dec 30, 2021)

Has anyone been brave enough to bring up the excessive rudeness?


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 30, 2021)

1. I dislike the pedophiles like @Nobue and @BoxerShorts47 who come and shit up the place with their dumb anime shit. May they go to Hell before they die.
2. I dislike the new people like @GeorgeFloyd and @nigga that crab pollack who try to be cool by being edgy thinking KF is /pol/ the forum because they were dropped on their heads as infants.
3. I dislike the threads that go all doomer on shit that happens on the world, I take one look at those types of threads and it's like someone took a big fat diarrhea dump on my day. People need to try and see the silver lining. Negativity is contagious and we're all on the same boat more or less. 
4. I dislike the people that unironically hate on and spew vitriol towards racial minorities thinking they're anything but lame for doing so. I'm not talking about saying the n-word or making edgy racist jokes, I'm talking about going into a hate-fueled rant. My memory sucks ass but I remember this happening at least once or twice and it's not cool.

I don't think these are the fault of the forum or administration; it's unavoidable. Lack of censorship can be both a great thing and a kind of shit thing, like a double-edged sword.


----------



## starborn427614 (Dec 30, 2021)

Franky? I hate the false advertising. This place is neither a kiwi or a farm.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Dec 30, 2021)

my only complaint is that jonathan holiday aka toren valimir hasn't done anything noteworthy since November. Other than that, it's a nice lil website


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 30, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> 1. I dislike the pedophiles like @Nobue and @BoxerShorts47 who come and shit up the place with their dumb anime shit. May they go to Hell before they die.
> 2. I dislike the new people like @GeorgeFloyd and @nigga that crab pollack who try to be cool by being edgy thinking KF is /pol/ the forum because they were dropped on their heads as infants.
> 3. I dislike the threads that go all doomer on shit that happens on the world, I take one look at those types of threads and it's like someone took a big fat diarrhea dump on my day. People need to try and see the silver lining. Negativity is contagious and we're all on the same boat more or less.
> 4. I dislike the people that unironically hate on and spew vitriol towards racial minorities thinking they're anything but lame for doing so. I'm not talking about saying the n-word or making edgy racist jokes, I'm talking about going into a hate-fueled rant. My memory sucks ass but I remember this happening at least once or twice and it's not cool.
> ...


Cry harder internet nerd


----------



## Gravemind (Dec 30, 2021)

The vtuber thread. A lot of them could stand to leave their hugbox of a thread and explore the Farms proper, and then either get filtered for their autism or learn not to take their obsession so seriously.

Rest of the Farms is pretty okay though. Tenuously managed/self-managing chaos, just the way I like it.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 30, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Cry harder internet nerd


I'd rather be an internet nerd than Jesse from PodAwful


----------



## Muttnik (Dec 30, 2021)

I don't know if this has been mentioned before or anything, but the site can be kind of a bummer when it comes to media. I'm VERY anti-consoomer culture and all that jazz but lots of the people here seem to be eternally butthurt when it comes to liking ANYTHING. I think it's possible to make something solid AND political so long as you're good at hiding it/not showing contempt for your audience. But the second any bit of remotely political shit rears its ugly head, the Farms is quick to bitch and moan and get all "I NEVER liked the show anyway!!!11". 

I hate stupid bullshit too, especially when there's no heart behind it or if it's just there to make money at the expense of nostalgia. But some of the shit that people bitch about in the multimedia/video games thread isn't worthy of autistic screeching the second someone mentions they like the product.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 30, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> I'd rather be an internet nerd than Jesse from PodAwful


If I'm Jesse I guess that would make you mersh


----------



## nigga that crab pollack (Dec 31, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> 1. I dislike the pedophiles like @Nobue and @BoxerShorts47 who come and shit up the place with their dumb anime shit. May they go to Hell before they die.
> 2. I dislike the new people like @GeorgeFloyd and @nigga that crab pollack who try to be cool by being edgy thinking KF is /pol/ the forum because they were dropped on their heads as infants.
> 3. I dislike the threads that go all doomer on shit that happens on the world, I take one look at those types of threads and it's like someone took a big fat diarrhea dump on my day. People need to try and see the silver lining. Negativity is contagious and we're all on the same boat more or less.
> 4. I dislike the people that unironically hate on and spew vitriol towards racial minorities thinking they're anything but lame for doing so. I'm not talking about saying the n-word or making edgy racist jokes, I'm talking about going into a hate-fueled rant. My memory sucks ass but I remember this happening at least once or twice and it's not cool.
> ...


'i think its okay for people to say nigger but it's not cool at all for retards to go on some unhinged rant ABOUT niggers. anyways censorship is bad, y'all'


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 31, 2021)

A+H


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 31, 2021)

Everything I hate that can be found on this site.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 31, 2021)

nigga that crab pollack said:


> 'i think its okay for people to say nigger but it's not cool at all for retards to go on some unhinged rant ABOUT niggers. anyways censorship is bad, y'all'


Saying a bad word vs. saying some really nasty shit encouraging violence towards a group of people made up of people who've done jack shit to anyone because of bad actors. They aren't the same. And if you want to defend the latter, I think /pol/ is more your speed.


----------



## nigga that crab pollack (Dec 31, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Saying a bad word vs. saying some really nasty shit encouraging violence towards a group of people made up of people who've done jack shit to anyone because of bad actors. They aren't the same. And if you want to defend the latter, I think /pol/ is more your speed.


why are you getting mad about unhinged lunatics going on diatribes about shit as if you are personally being victimized by some retard stormfront faggot? hold yourself to a consistent set of values. you're just doing the cancel culture thing and taking a stand against something that everyone knows is dumb, while espousing statements you clearly don't even agree with, solely to prop up your statement of virtue


----------



## Samir (Dec 31, 2021)

2021s. This place is turning into 2016 4chan at an alarming rate.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 31, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> If I'm Jesse I guess that would make you mersh
> View attachment 2843897


I don't associate with your kind, so that would be false. But thanks for the reminder to shave.



nigga that crab pollack said:


> why are you getting mad about unhinged lunatics going on diatribes about shit as if you are personally being victimized by some retard stormfront faggot? hold yourself to a consistent set of values. you're just doing the cancel culture thing and taking a stand against something that everyone knows is dumb, while espousing statements you clearly don't even agree with, solely to prop up your statement of virtue


Firstly, I'm not doing the "cancel culture thing". That would be true if I was trying to cancel someone for saying a politically-incorrect word or for being even slightly transphobic.
Secondly, when unhinged lunatics go on diatribes, it reflects poorly on the Farms. It gives even more ammo for the retards and troons who DDOS and attack it. These rants and diatribes usually add nothing to topics and usually derail them, so there is really zero benefit to let these twenty-first century schizoid men sperg out. I'd rather have a site without such derailment and I'd rather not have BLM trying to DDOS the site too - the troons are enough.

If you can't at least see how these "unhinged lunatics" are a problem, you need to keep your mouth closed and your eyes and ears open because I'm not too fluent in retard.



Samir said:


> 2021s. This place is turning into 2016 4chan at an alarming rate.


We talking people who joined after 12/31/2020 or people who joined because of the human fungus?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 31, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> I don't associate with your kind,


Woah calm down weren't you the one just crying about raycisms???


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 31, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Woah calm down weren't you the one just crying about raycisms???


With right-wing podcasters, dumbass. (Or left-wing, obviously)


----------



## nigga that crab pollack (Dec 31, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Firstly, I'm not doing the "cancel culture thing". That would be true if I was trying to cancel someone for saying a politically-incorrect word or for being even slightly transphobic.
> Secondly, when unhinged lunatics go on diatribes, it reflects poorly on the Farms. It gives even more ammo for the retards and troons who DDOS and attack it. These rants and diatribes usually add nothing to topics and usually derail them, so there is really zero benefit to let these twenty-first century schizoid men sperg out. I'd rather have a site without such derailment and I'd rather not have BLM trying to DDOS the site too - the troons are enough.
> 
> If you can't at least see how these "unhinged lunatics" are a problem, you need to keep your mouth closed and your eyes and ears open because I'm not too fluent in retard.


you are literaly no different from a german in 1942 complaining about how jews are the problem because they bring the attention of the gestapo and should be expelled for your own safety


----------



## blacksmith tony (Dec 31, 2021)

the youtubers who come here for content and dont donate to jersh or give credit


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 31, 2021)

No Exit said:


> 2021 members


2019 members


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 31, 2021)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> 2019 members


so, you and me?
thanks


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 31, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> so, you and me?
> thanks


Hehe


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 31, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> With right-wing podcasters, dumbass. (Or left-wing, obviously)


Bullshit, you slept on Royce's couch for years mersh.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 31, 2021)

nigga that crab pollack said:


> you are literaly no different from a german in 1942 complaining about how jews are the problem because they bring the attention of the gestapo and should be expelled for your own safety


You are *literally a fucking mong retard with no comprehension skills if that's your response. I bet you pull your pants all the way down when you take a piss.



GeorgeFloyd said:


> Bullshit, you slept on Royce's couch for years mersh.


I have no idea who Jesse from PodAwful is I just think it's funny he looks like that pedophile DigiBro


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 31, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> I have no idea who Jesse from PodAwful is I just think it's funny he looks like that pedophile DigiBro


He can be funny when he's trolling Mersh, but any criticism of Jesse sends him spiraling. Especially if you tell him he copies from Redbar or Sam Hyde.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 1, 2022)

The doomposting is a bit much at times to the point where I believed a bunch of the shit said in there. Granted, the sentiment isn’t necessarily unwarranted considering all the crazy shit going on right now, but they aren’t exactly helpful or do anything productive.

Sometimes it’s best to just step away from all the negative things and do something that’s healthy.


----------



## Canoodler (Jan 1, 2022)

How gay it is.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jan 1, 2022)

Overcast said:


> The doomposting is a bit much at times to the point where I believed a bunch of the shit said in there. Granted, the sentiment isn’t necessarily unwarranted considering all the crazy shit going on right now, but they aren’t exactly helpful or do anything productive.
> 
> Sometimes it’s best to just step away from all the negative things and do something that’s healthy.


This, 100x this. I get that things are shit now, but they've always been shitty in one way or another. If the shit that happened in the 80's or 90's were happening now, people on KF would still be doomposting. The site could do with a little less pessimism, that shit is contagious.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Jan 1, 2022)

People who try too hard to be edgy. It's like being with a bunch of 15 year olds.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 1, 2022)

mario if smoke weed said:


> This, 100x this. I get that things are shit now, but they've always been shitty in one way or another. If the shit that happened in the 80's or 90's were happening now, people on KF would still be doomposting. The site could do with a little less pessimism, that shit is contagious.


Doesn't help that it's already clogging up every other website out there (and not just with the economy, climate or Covid. It seems like all the Rapture, Nostradamus and Nibiru nutters are driving out in full force as well).

Yes, the world sucks, but at this point talking about is not only doing jack shit to fix the issue, it's getting out of hand.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 1, 2022)

I don't think the doomposting is unwarranted simply because we're becoming trapped in either the past or the hell of our own skulls.  Culture is at an all-time low, with everything being big cheesy reboots or intellectual property characters belonging to some entertainment conglomerate.  Unlike the web 1.0 days you can barely voice an opinion online now without receiving penalties for either how you expressed it or what the system thought you expressed.  We're in both a fanatical, mechanical hell.

There really is nothing to look forward to all of our youths, or what remains of it.  Think about that.  Our best, youngest, healthiest years are going to be thrown away on this shit.  Oh, how I'd love to go to concerts, see acts and bands I love, meet fellow fans and have a blast...!  But music these days?  It's so fucking bad.  There's a few bands here and there, but almost nothing that stirs up the excitement the big 60s, 70s, 80s, and some 90s bands had.  Almost every young man in America just rots his brain on video games all day.  What else can he do?  His only reliable option to publicly socialize these days is going to the bar or pub and overpaying for watered-down drinks, sitting at the bar, and hope someone feels like talking to him--in which he gets an awkward 4 minutes of conversation out of them, ending after he figures out how utterly incompatible they both are.  

This is the world now, this.  There is nothing more and will be nothing more.

As for my opinion on KF, I think there's too much of a lack of compassion "for the lulz" and the Farms should consider those with mental health issues differently than they do the really toxic people.  Think Terry Davis vs. Chris Chan.  While both had/have severe mental issues, Chris Chan is also a genuinely terrible person.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 1, 2022)

post counts not under the name of the poster when i first saw that is was not there my mind exploded back when i first regigstered to this forum probably would have joined the forum two years earlier if not for the post count number and stuff because when I post on forums and stuff usually I would view that number WHOOOOOAAAA EVERYBODY!!!!!! .....but i remember people making posts and null made a post etc saying that he took the post number off of from under the name because he said new people would sometimes make profiles and pretend to be veteran members of the forum who been here a long time and it made it harder for them to pretend to be long term users when they had low post count numbers! this information i explain to you,


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jan 1, 2022)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> I don't think the doomposting is unwarranted simply because we're becoming trapped in either the past or the hell of our own skulls.  Culture is at an all-time low, with everything being big cheesy reboots or intellectual property characters belonging to some entertainment conglomerate.  Unlike the web 1.0 days you can barely voice an opinion online now without receiving penalties for either how you expressed it or what the system thought you expressed.  We're in both a fanatical, mechanical hell.
> 
> There really is nothing to look forward to all of our youths, or what remains of it.  Think about that.  Our best, youngest, healthiest years are going to be thrown away on this shit.  Oh, how I'd love to go to concerts, see acts and bands I love, meet fellow fans and have a blast...!  But music these days?  It's so fucking bad.  There's a few bands here and there, but almost nothing that stirs up the excitement the big 60s, 70s, 80s, and some 90s bands had.  Almost every young man in America just rots his brain on video games all day.  What else can he do?  His only reliable option to publicly socialize these days is going to the bar or pub and overpaying for watered-down drinks, sitting at the bar, and hope someone feels like talking to him--in which he gets an awkward 4 minutes of conversation out of them, ending after he figures out how utterly incompatible they both are.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. What bothers me most is not the cultural doomposting but the political/financial doomposting - COVID, the next depression, WW3, that kind of shit.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jan 2, 2022)

Although foundational to the site in many ways, I don't 'get' the appeal of the lolcows, deathfats, and other sundry losers.

There's something deeply ironical about being a member of this website, and waxing schadenfreude about others. My gut reasoning is 'losers feeling better about their own lives by punching down.'

I've skimmed a thread or two about Lolcows whose podcasts or other work I know, but that's about it. Posting novels online about some fat fuck 5,000 miles away? Yeah, not for me. Ain't enough time in the day for that.


----------



## .iota. (Jan 3, 2022)

the resistance to new users and the assumption that join date equates to worth.

i've lurked for almost five years.  in that time, i've seen some things, learned some things, and experienced some things that i never would have, were it not for my lurking.  i've also financially supported the farms for those five years.

i've watched the site change, without truly being affected by that change.  i've always supported josh, too, even when i think that he's wrong.  what he does is more important that what he doesn't do, as far as i'm concerned.  there have only been a couple of times that circumstances have made me question my devotion to him and to the farms. 
the first was after the leak, specifically when dyn left, i was heartbroken, because i agreed with why he left and it made me reconsider why i lurked. i'll be honest, i shed a tear or two when i saw that smiling little yellow ball return. 
the second time was after the merge.  i was sickened, because it was fucking sickening, but also because i just felt horrible for josh.  within a week though, i had to reconsider that opinion, as well.

tl;dr: just because i joined yesterday doesn't mean i haven't been invested for much longer!
edit: spelling


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 3, 2022)

Newfags can be autistic and obnoxious, but there’s a few oldfags here that act just as retarded and seem to get a pass because of their seniority.


----------



## Cranky Old Broad (Jan 3, 2022)

On the technical side, as mentioned previously, half of the videos never loading.

I’ll add the inability to turn off or hide avatars with motion. Damn, that shit’s annoying and distracting.


----------



## Bubsy (Jan 3, 2022)

I miss having a designation for post-merge users, although it would probably make more sense to mark users who were here before the incest incident instead with some kind of cool title.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jan 3, 2022)

Many people have a cunty air of superiority about them simply for being better than the most pathetic people on Earth.


----------



## Sithis (Jan 3, 2022)

Only thing I can really think of to dislike here is that there seem to be some people who take this shit far too seriously. For fucks sake you faggots its just a web forum. Not everyone will line up with your political views, not everyone will like the same music you like, hell, some of them may not even wipe their puckered turd cutters the same way you do. Call them niggerfaggots like a good internet denizen and get over it.



SSj_Ness said:


> I think it's fun to earn them legitimately. The stalkers who give them out constantly for no reason are boring though, like @secret watcher and @snailslime


I seem to recall having seen at least a couple posts from @snailslime but I am 99% sure that @secret watcher is just the alt account of someone else, I've noticed they tend to assign their ratings in a pattern according to the sentiments of a handful of posters much more consistently than anything. Null should charge another $20 on top of T&H fan for the ability to add more than one rating per post because I feel like they and some others would pull their wallets so fast they'd give their covered ass a rug burn.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jan 3, 2022)

People who still bitch about A&H, especially since it's been around in one form or another for longer than many people have even been users. In general I have less and less patience for parasitic left-leaning users who only seem to be here because they want to bitch about trannies without getting in trouble. When Null posted and stickied his screed about the evils of journalists it was disheartening how many long-time users where more upset and worried about THE EXTREME RIGHT-WINGERS BULLYING THE POOR JOURNALISTS as the site was getting DDoS'd into unusability and a network of journalists were publishing outright lies about Byuu killing himself. It's annoying to see thread after thread in Happenings get spammed by the same people over and over, who then gather in certain threads to bitch endlessly about how the racists A&N make the site unusable. I'm very tired of seeing claims that A&H is going to bring the wrath of the powers that be down on Null, when as far as has been made public there have only been two users whose posts have generated a legal response, one being complete bullshit, and the other being Sig, who was so butthurt that A&H existed he shitposted himself into an actual threat.


----------



## mickey339 (Jan 6, 2022)

The Americans. 

Firstly their attitude towards their own media. Yeah, your tv-shows, comics, movies and video games might have a tad of forced diversity and censorship of certain topics. BUT you still put out some amazing stuff in all these mediums. So, what is the point of writing up page long analysis claiming that the last audience favourite, record breaking blockbuster was actually propped up by paid reviews and human automatons with the explicit goal of draining the living essence of every white male in the world? Just enjoy ffs. I know I do.

Secondly, you are such doomers. Even if you really are hopeless, repeating "give up give up give up" helps none.

Thirdly, I don't like Americans.


----------



## Psyduck (Jan 6, 2022)

There's this sorta cult of personality thing going on where some resident character in the forums pops up in any thread, says their piece whether its relevant to the topic at hand or not, gets highlighted, and the next two pages are people responding to their post, ultimately two pages of nothing if you don't know or care about the more known users around

I find Ethan Ralph boring as fuck, yet the guy gets constant paragraph long features on the main page while hilarious shit like that faggot Jack Murphy, who i never would've checked otherwise, must be 'forced' into the front page


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jan 6, 2022)

Not an issue that is unique to KF but the way people seem very worried about dancing around a topic with a sense of cynical detachment. I get that you don't want to encourage a-logging or full blown spergery but sometimes posts devolve into pointless 'I care even less / am more doomer than youuu' fests on some topics.


----------



## skjora (Jan 6, 2022)

Would be nice if there were more thread navigation features. "Previous Highlight" would be a simple one, but anything else to help find landmark posts (no matter their rating) would be helpful for reading up on huge threads filled with a lot of noise.


----------



## Celestia's Little Helper (Jan 6, 2022)

Everyone has really good points but what really grinds MY gears is when a cow mentions they have an autistic interest like Pokemon or MTG and a bunch of dudes come out of the woodwork to autistically explain why the cow's knowledge of that subject is faulty. I really, really, REALLY don't care about how some tranny's card game strategy is shitty or how you would wipe the floor with them at your favorite nintendo game.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 6, 2022)

Why's it called Kiwifarms...


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 6, 2022)

B2_Spirit said:


> Why's it called Kiwifarms...


Esoteric Chris-chan lore.


----------



## Wormy (Jan 6, 2022)

A majority population that claims to be free thinkers while just repeating the same alt right copypasta and buzzwords.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Jan 6, 2022)

A minority population that claims to be free thinkers while just repeating the same elites-sponsored globalist-socialist propaganda and buzzwords.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 7, 2022)

WAAAY too many of you faggots on here will post in a popular thread without even bothering to read it at all beforehand.  (I've mostly noticed it in gunt-related threads, but it really happens everywhere) You'll then ask a stupid question- sometimes one that has already been answered not even a page or two before you even asked it... That, or you'll give the exact same lukewarm take that dozens of other people already gave before you. I've especially seen this happen in featured threads. (Hence why gunt threads fall victim to it so often.)

I'm not saying that you need to read every single post on every single page- but at bare minimum, it really isn't that hard to search a thread with keywords to make sure that your stupid-ass question hasn't already been asked and/or answered.


----------



## Dafrunk89 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ethan Ralph and Yaniv sections, basically every cow that has its own section. It's fucking impossible for anyone as dumb as me to just go in there and see what has happened in the past 6 months or so. It's just a clusterfuck of bullshit and 800 different threads about the tiniest things. It's chaos. A simple timeline thread with links would be great, although at this point it would probably be so time-consuming to sift through all the garbage that nobody in their right mind would do it.

That's it, everything else is pretty cool.


----------



## Transniglet (Jan 7, 2022)

The niggers and the nigger-loving reddit soylets


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 7, 2022)

The process of actually starting a thread about a person or community. Most active threads aren't really about drama but just documenting the insanity of a an interesting person. However when a thread first starts there is demand that there be some drama to initiate it. This results and lots of interesting Insanity being lost and undocumented. 


Professor G. Raff said:


> At first when I started using KiwiFarms it was kind of novel to see them and somewhat amusing in a way since it's been so thoroughly scrubbed from most every where else outside of dedicated neo-nazi spots I woulden't have any reason to visit. However that wore off pretty quick as it just became the mundane flip-side of the kind of ignorant shit you see everywhere else online. The upside is the ones you can tell are not just being edgy for the sake of it and are truly hate-filled retards are routinely mocked and dog-piled which is amusing to see.


I'm not a big fan of race realism or racism for ideological reasons, but my main reason for not liking it on this site is that it's boring. The same old boring arguments about the Frankfurt School being NKVD, wooden doors, a global conspiracy where an entire ethnic group somehow works together, and the west being decadent. It's just boring. And it's very clear that they have a script they have memorized so it's not even an interesting discussion.


----------



## awoo (Jan 7, 2022)

ForgedBlades said:


> Most of the OPs are shit. Makes it difficult to get into new cows unless you do your own research or get in on the ground floor.


This is what lolcow wiki was supposed to fix as only mods or the original poster can edit the first post. Even using a highlighting feature on a 1000 page thread isn't efficient.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 7, 2022)

Every now and then, youll see a great take, but then the person immediately says something absolutely summerfriended. They'll go in depth about some lolcow behavior, than act as if pretty vanilla fetish porn is the worst thing they've ever seen.


----------



## murph (Jan 7, 2022)

UnKillShredDur said:


> without even bothering to read it at all beforehand.


Some of these things are 3,000 pages long, my nigger. Even the cows I follow move too quickly for me to keep up with absolutely everything.

On topic, I hate the cliquishness of some posters. I get it, old buddies are the best, but it's nothing new.


----------



## Poe the Sheep (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm still pretty much considered new here, so maybe I still have that fag nooby mindset.

What I dislike about this forum the most is not directly about the forum itself, but it's reputation. I dislike how people outside see this as a bigger problem than this forum actually is. You can't tell your friends about this place, you can't say "hey check this out" anywhere outside of this forum, because the world outside of here has grown so sensitive you'll get cancelled before you were even known, to the point where ISPs and companies will completely remove you just for talking about it.

I dislike that I have to keep this a secret. There is sometimes some genuinely good and informative content here that would be nice to link during a topic to someone every now and then without all the rest of the bullshit, but they dare see those two words put together... that damn "kiwifarms", it's better not even bothering.

Don't mind me, just a kiwi annoyed.


----------



## Suomy Nona (Jan 7, 2022)

The absence of calls for violence.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jan 7, 2022)

all the fucking anime avatars


----------



## milk (Jan 7, 2022)

down time


----------



## Spl00gies (Jan 7, 2022)

All the cringey longposts in this thread


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jan 7, 2022)

Spl00gies said:


> All the cringey longposts in this thread.


That and the lack of appreciation for the percussive skills of Karen Carpenter.


----------



## stupid orc (Jan 7, 2022)

all the handwringing about shit like “how genuinely hateful the website has become” this is what everything online is like now. kiwi farms is not going to be an exception to that.


----------



## Foltest (Jan 7, 2022)

Spergs who can’t shut the fuck about Jews! 
Everything has to come back to Jews. Jews this, Jews that etc. is tiresome.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 7, 2022)

People who label everyone who disagrees with them as trolls or trying to bait people. Not saying people don't troll or bait other users here but it's not every user who disagrees with you. It's like they want to make this site an echo chamber and that shit never works out well.

Also if someone is trolling or trying to bait you, then just don't bite it's pretty easy. Don't keep posting about them or replying to them just shows they are getting to you and they will keep doing it.


----------



## whore loving dragon (Jan 7, 2022)

Psyduck said:


> I find Ethan Ralph boring as fuck, yet the guy gets constant paragraph long features on the main page while hilarious shit like that faggot Jack Murphy, who i never would've checked otherwise, must be 'forced' into the front page


More discoverability features would be great. Even a simple ranking of which threads are receiving the most activity would go a long way toward helping users discover entertaining events in lolcow followings.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jan 7, 2022)

Celestia's Little Helper said:


> Everyone has really good points but what really grinds MY gears is when a cow mentions they have an autistic interest like Pokemon or MTG and a bunch of dudes come out of the woodwork to autistically explain why the cow's knowledge of that subject is faulty. I really, really, REALLY don't care about how some tranny's card game strategy is shitty or how you would wipe the floor with them at your favorite nintendo game.


This ties into the point I made previously. There is a massive irony in ridiculing someone almost universally perceived as a loser, but then staking your superiority on your capacity to best someone in some other facet of basement-dweller or neckbeard culture.

Pot, kettle, in short.


----------



## Enceladus (Jan 7, 2022)

Utilitarian Clit Dick said:


> This ties into the point I made previously. There is a massive irony in ridiculing someone almost universally perceived as a loser, but then staking your superiority on your capacity to best someone in some other facet of basement-dweller or neckbeard culture.
> 
> Pot, kettle, in short.



That seems to be a core attribute of human nature. From the hottest and most successful to the dog ugly losers. Everyone has insecurities and loves to feel better about themselves by dunking on others. Even if they really aren't that different.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jan 7, 2022)

1. I like the idea of featured threads but they suck in execution. It basically just clogs the thread up with faggots who want to offer their hot takes without knowing any of the facts.

2. People need to quit getting so asshurt about encountering different political opinions. KF is one of the few free speech bastions of the Internet so it attracts refugees who are not allowed anywhere else: TERFs, right wing anime nerds, /pol/acks, etc. These people all pretend they are better than the others but they are the niggers of the Internet and not allowed anywhere else. The Internet is such a hugbox that people have forgotten how to exist in places that aren’t echo chambers. Having said all that…

3. People need to stop talking about their personal politics in a thread about a lolcow. I don’t care what political party you align with or what you think about abortion. There are autist containment threads of those, go sperg there. Better yet, don’t share at all.

4. I wish people stopped rewarding people farming for positive stickers. These are usually 10,000 word essays about how they actually feel sorry for a lolcow or how they only way to win at life is not to play. Keep it brief and keep it funny.


----------



## Hate (Jan 7, 2022)

The autists pretending to not be


----------



## .iota. (Jan 7, 2022)

skjora said:


> Would be nice if there were more thread navigation features. "Previous Highlight" would be a simple one, but anything else to help find landmark posts (no matter their rating) would be helpful for reading up on huge threads filled with a lot of noise.


there used to be a "previous" and a "next" highlight feature at both the top and the bottom of each page, as well as a return to "top" feature that would appear if you scrolled up.  press 'f' to pay respects.



milk said:


> down time


solution: give tithe to glorious leader


----------



## skjora (Jan 7, 2022)

.iota. said:


> there used to be a "previous" and a "next" highlight feature at both the top and the bottom of each page, as well as a return to "top" feature that would appear if you scrolled up.  press 'f' to pay respects.


F

A highlight index could be useful as well, but there's a careful balance since you don't want to turn the site too much into a forum version of Reddit where most users don't even see unpopular posts.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Jan 7, 2022)

The amount of edgelords on it that post garbage they cant say anywhere else thats neither funny nor informative only to get likes from other even more insecure edgelords.


They take the fun out of pushing boundaries and stepping over the line the way an addict takes the fun out of doing coke. It becomes a habbit rather than an exciting addition to an epic party.




> WAAAY too many of you faggots on here will post in a popular thread without even bothering to read it at all beforehand. (I've mostly noticed it in gunt-related threads, but it really happens everywhere) You'll then ask a stupid question- sometimes one that has already been answered not even a page or two before you even asked it... That, or you'll give the exact same lukewarm take that dozens of other people already gave before you. I've especially seen this happen in featured threads. (Hence why gunt threads fall victim to it so often.)
> 
> I'm not saying that you need to read every single post on every single page- but at bare minimum, it really isn't that hard to search a thread with keywords to make sure that your stupid-ass question hasn't already been asked and/or answered.



@UnKillShredDur
This kind of attitude is just dumb.
It takes far less effort for someone to post a to you  ignorant/silly/late/whatever question and someone to answer them than it takes for that same person to read a 500 page thread.

Big cows where this might be too common should even have a dedicated "n00b questions/concerns" thread or some shit to make all parties happy.


----------



## OfficerBagget (Jan 7, 2022)

Too much self loathing members of social cliques circle jerkng their self loathing for being part of said social cliques.

We get it, you're not like the other girls.


----------



## Steely Dan (Jan 7, 2022)

I dislike that people think that laughing at lolcows is srs bzns, or that KF should be anything other than a fun way to pass the time and genuinely get mad at the Internet.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Jan 7, 2022)

I can't think of anything I dislike about this place.
I spend most of my online time here.

Yes, you all are right, I have no life.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 7, 2022)

Celestia's Little Helper said:


> Everyone has really good points but what really grinds MY gears is when a cow mentions they have an autistic interest like Pokemon or MTG and a bunch of dudes come out of the woodwork to autistically explain why the cow's knowledge of that subject is faulty. I really, really, REALLY don't care about how some tranny's card game strategy is shitty


lol I've probably done that before.  It's fun to unleash an ultra-pedantic torrent of autism when a cow rubs you juuuuuuuuuuuuust the wrong way.



Celestia's Little Helper said:


> or how you would wipe the floor with them at your favorite nintendo game.


Agreed with this though, humblebragging is gay.


----------



## Suomy Nona (Jan 7, 2022)

Foltest said:


> Spergs who can’t shut the fuck about Jews!
> Everything has to come back to Jews. Jews this, Jews that etc. is tiresome.


Vladimir Lenin-whom Jacob Schiff funneled ~$1 billion(equal to $33,089,047,619 in todays worth of the dollar) through German banks to-was also a Jew:





Here's Mao's Jews:




When you start experiencing them you'll long to go back to the days where you only heard about them online:




Ever live through a famine or survived a gulag?


----------



## CryptoHermit (Jan 7, 2022)

Some people's inability to not willingly tard wrangle with someone sperging out in a thread that turns into a multi-page argument about your gay slap fight. Happens most in Happening threads and it's always lame. The block feature isn't just some CSS fluff it's an actual thing. USE IT.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jan 8, 2022)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> I'm very tired of seeing claims that A&H is going to bring the wrath of the powers that be down on Null


I know, right? Half of A&N is poorly-disguised glowies anyway. What are they gonna do, arrest _themselves?_ That's absurd.

Also, one of the things I dislike about the Farms is this constantly repeated idea that there are Feds all over the joint.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jan 8, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> I know, right? Half of A&N is poorly-disguised glowies anyway. What are they gonna do, arrest _themselves?_ That's absurd.
> 
> Also, one of the things I dislike about the Farms is this constantly repeated idea that there are Feds all over the joint.


The farms are 60% FBI looking to jail stray Q-anon boomers, 25% Mossad making sure Null is properly supportive of Israel, and 15% Roskomnadzor making sure there are no more ho-ho-holocaust jokes. This is known fact.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 8, 2022)

Suomy Nona said:


> Vladimir Lenin-whom Jacob Schiff funneled ~$1 billion(equal to $33,089,047,619 in todays worth of the dollar) through German banks to-was also a Jew:View attachment 2869280
> 
> 
> Here's Mao's Jews:
> ...


lol calm down


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Jan 8, 2022)

I hate all the homosexuals and niggers.  I disapprove of some users habits and lifestyles



GHTD said:


> The fact the politispergs have gotten WORSE - instead of just being unbearable, they're now pedophiles too. Why the fuck are people defending dating 16 year olds and lolicon on this site now?


hey, excuse me, 16-year olds aren't toddlers, so that doesn't make it pedophilia


----------



## CryptoHermit (Jan 8, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> I know, right? Half of A&N is poorly-disguised glowies anyway. What are they gonna do, arrest _themselves?_ That's absurd.
> 
> Also, one of the things I dislike about the Farms is this constantly repeated idea that there are Feds all over the joint.


There may not be feds but there are definitely tranny journos who report to them. The whole byuu media shitshow was too coincidental. These people talk to each other all the time.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jan 8, 2022)

CryptoHermit said:


> There may not be feds but there are definitely tranny journos who report to them. The whole byuu media shitshow was too coincidental. These people talk to each other all the time.


I suppose I like to be optimistic about that. As @Disgruntled Pupper pointed out earlier, the divide with the Byuu situation was absolutely insane. In fact, it was so insane that I can't believe that anyone (e.g. lurking journos) who even looked at the megathread for a _second_ would still come to the conclusion that the guy was dead. 

So I think the opposite actually happened with the Byuu shit:  you had people—including journalists—who heard the words "gay developer", "suicide" and "Kiwi Farms" and that was all they needed for the story. No fact-checking involved whatsoever. Oh, the only people that can 'verify' he's even dead are Twitter sperg Hector Martin, some rando who totes called up the police of a foreign national power and they told him that Byuu was 100+ unlive, and @Wayne Beckett, Byuu's "former employer" who "knew a guy" that was listening over the phone as Byuu necked himself, and was so angry that we 'killed his friend' that he was posting pictures of the ash urn on a notorious cyberbowling site? And oh look, David Ginder's information never appeared in the foreign death report? Must just be a 1 in a million glitch in the system. Or maybe the Japanese guys were just late with the paperwork, because if there's one thing the Japanese are known for, it's being lazy and late with clerical bullshit. All of this is chronicled in the megathread on basically every page, so I think what actually happened is no journalists even bothered to check, they just ran with what everyone was saying on Reddit and Twitter (who also didn't bother to check).


----------



## Leslie Nielsen (Jan 8, 2022)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> People who still bitch about A&H, especially since it's been around in one form or another for longer than many people have even been users.


I can understand the people who hate A&N for bringing in more spergs when newtards who joined just for that board leak out into other threads with their sperging, but a lot of users seem to have this vendetta against the board because they got into one slapfight that they couldn't let go or they got negrate bombed (there's a lot of oldfags who whine about that). They go complain in different boards instead of slapfighting in the pastadome. Then there's the weird brownnosing newfags do to oldfags about not using the board.

Otherwise it's annoying when people try to do a poor emulation of baitposting when they can't stop raging, and when tards get into fights with them over multiple pages.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 10, 2022)

KF's search feature just gives you random stuff in no particular order. This makes checking to see if stuff has been posted a huge chore. 

KF is bad at concentrating information in one place. Is Vaush a pedo? Why is that barely in the OP and why is the evidence spread out over 1000 posts that cannot be effectively searched. The OP linking to key posts would be helpful 


Leslie Nielsen said:


> I can understand the people who hate A&N for bringing in more spergs when newtards who joined just for that board leak out into other threads with their sperging, but a lot of users seem to have this vendetta against the board because they got into one slapfight that they couldn't let go or they got negrate bombed (there's a lot of oldfags who whine about that). They go complain in different boards instead of slapfighting in the pastadome. Then there's the weird brownnosing newfags do to oldfags about not using the board.
> 
> Otherwise it's annoying when people try to do a poor emulation of baitposting when they can't stop raging, and when tards get into fights with them over multiple pages.


A&N would function perfectly as a containment board if the people who hated the board had the decency is not bitch about it. That's the only leakage.


----------

